# Lacey is hurt



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Today After I ran some errands i started cleaning the dog play area and cages. While doing this I had the smaller dogs in the living room and took the bigger dogs outside. I didn't realize the backdoor was open and Bear came in the living room. I told him out and as he turned around to leave (not sure if he stepped on her or kicked her) I heard Lacey scream. Two seconds earlier she was right behinde me so I didn't even know she was around Bear. I ran over to her (she was walking afterwards) and checked her over. Her right eye was almost shut. I opened it and I saw red tissue. I put her in her crate while I put the others away and then went out the door and drove to my Vet. He was closed so I started driving to a couple others in town (I live in the country). After driving to six vets I finally found one that was open on a Tuesday. He took her in right away and checked her out. He said he doesn't feeling anything broken but her face is swollen along with her eye. He gave her some shots and a couple medicines to take at home. She goes back on Friday to check the swelling. If the swelling has gone done he will better be able to examine her for fractures, concussion, eye damage,etc. He said he has seen alot worse and though her eye looks bad he said He thinks she is really lucky and will be alright. She seemed really out of it (I thought she was dying in my lap while trying to find a Vet) until the Vet gave her a shot of an anti inflamatory and a pain shot. About ten minutes later she was back to sqirming in my arms like normal.

I feel like the worst person and I feel like I completely failed to keep her safe. I broke down and cried while trying to find a Vet. I thought she was dying and nobody had their Vet in on a Tuesday. My boyfriend called me to find out what was going on and he is the one that finally found a Vet open and stayed on the phone with me until we got there. I have been crying ever since it happened. Please keep Lacey is your thoughts and please add her to your prayers that she will not have any long term effects from this.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww poor girl







i didnt realize it would be hard to find a vet on a tuesday..that must have been aweful for u! GET WELL SOON LACEY!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Poor little girl! Lacey will be in my thoughts







You are not the worst person, accidents happen. That mustve been horrible to not be able to find a vet


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry, poor little girl. I hope she bounce back quick


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Im so sorry that happened to Lacey







About 2 years ago I left my MinPin and Lab together while I just ran up to the store, gave them each one of those pig ears, when I got home the MinPins eye was swollen shut and bleeding, it was the most horrific thing I had ever seen on a dog. I was so scared, apparently they must have fought over one of the pig ears, we thought that maybe the labs teeth had gone into the brain, luckily that did not happen. He did end up losing his eyesight in his eye though







but this was a pretty bad puncture wound. Not to scare you or anything. But he is fine now. And I felt like the worst person on this earth when it happened







I hope Lacey will be ok


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, poor Lacey. Hope she gets better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lacey is in my thoughts and prayers







I hope she is ok and will make a full recovery poor little girl, please don't feel bad, accidents do happen and are sometimes unavoidable


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Zsazsa's Mom, I had to stop buying pig ears because I had two dogs fight over them. These dogs never fought, ever, until the pig ear episode! 

Cindy, I hope you baby is OK.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm almost afraid to ask..what is Bear? I sure hope Lacey will be okay. I'm sure the pain shot helped her
feel better. Let us know what the vet says when you take her back. How odd vets being closed on a Tuesday. What's with that? A new golfing day?


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes that was very scary not being able to find a Vet open on a TUESDAY AFTERNOON. I couldn't believe so many take Tuesday's off. I am going to call all vets around here and find out their hours and then make a list and stick it on the fridge in case I ever have another emergency. It would sure beat losing an hour driving around looking for a Vet open. 

She only 9 weeks old, 2.2 pounds and Bear is a 103 pound Rottweiler. I should have been extra watchful especially when I saw Bear is the living room because Lacey has a fascination with Bear. Everytime she sees him she goes running to him. She can normally be found sitting by the baby gate crying for him to come see her and then when she does she tries to make herself as tall as can be to be able to touch him but eventually gets frustrated and gives up. Bear want so bad to check her out and make sure she is alright but I think she needs to rest her eye for right now. They are both sleeping up against the baby gate on opposite sides. 

I so hope she doesn't lose any eye sight over this or worse has a concussion or brain damage.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Zsazsa's Mom, I had to stop buying pig ears because I had two dogs fight over them. These dogs never fought, ever, until the pig ear episode!
> 
> Cindy, I hope you baby is OK.[/B]



They had never fought over anything before, thats why I figured they were safe together, I didnt even have to think about leaving them alone together, they always got along


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor Lacey! I hope she feels better soon.









Sometimes accidents happen...it's not your fault. Hang in there.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That must have really scared you - I am glad you rushed her to the vet . I hope Lacey feels better soon .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh you poor dear girl to have the worry about Lacey plus the difficulty in finding a vet to help her! please don't be hard on yourself. Things happen so very quickly. Many people have had those split second moments when something happens.
Just focus on what the vet said... he thinks she'll be all right. We all will certainly be praying for that outcome and that it happens quickly.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope Lacey gets to feeling better and don't have anything serious wrong with her...Don't beat yourself up over this, accidents happen you are not at fault it was just an accident...


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

I was just looking at her eye and it is cloudy looking and the pupil is off to the outer corner with red tissue toward the inner corner. When their eye is foggy doesn't that mean they are blind or is it too early to tell.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear about Lacey. Please to NOT beat yourself up, accidents happen! I will add Lacey and your family to my prayers. OH my gosh I am so very sad for you and Lacey.

Take care,
Melanie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Lacey. I do have a suggestion though, when my daughters dog had a thing with his eye we actually went to an eye specialist for dogs. He was able to see the eye really well and even was able to tell what Shakira could see or not see. 

If for nothing else than piece of mind if the eye still looks funky after a day or two, I would think going to a specialist would be helpful.

I hope she feels better soon...and please don't blame yourself...accidents happen and my philosphy is that this episode may bring you and Lacey closer together....or even maybe your other dog and Lacey closer.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hope Lacey feels better soon!!


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Teddyandme,

That is an excellent idea. I think I have another maltese page saved on my favorites that has specialist listed for dogs and I believe there is one in Cincinnati which is only about an hour or two from me. I will call them tomarrow and get her an appointment. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cindy, do you have a baby play pen or a large dog pen for your baby? 9 weeks is awfully young to be
out wandering the house. I would keep her in a playpen when you can be with her. At least until she is several weeks older. Cosy is going on 8 months, but tiny. I still put her in the playpen when I can't be
with her for a few minutes or more (or if I have to go out). There are just too many dangerous things for
them to get into, chew or fall from when so young and/or small.

Cloudy could be ulceration. I think I would take her in again and see what they think.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

I looked up eye clinics and there is a regular clinic in Cincinnati or I could take her to Ohio State. I wonder which would be better? What do you all think?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Cindy, does UC have a vet school? I didn't think they did? I would think OSU would be better off..how much of a drive is that for u? I live 45 mins away from Cincy


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

so sorry for lacey, I'm sure she will be just fine

Amber


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Triste,

I don't know about UC. I was talking about Ohio State University. They are listed on MalteseOnly.com under Maltese eye doctors. I live about 20 minutes west of Troy Ohio. I think Columbus and Cincinnati are about the same distance for me. My Dad called the Ohio State University Verterinary department and they said they are open from 8-5 ,monday thru friday and my Dad thinks they are walk in for the first visit. My Dad thinks Ohio State would be better. I just don't know if Lacey would be seen their by a student or an actual Vet, That's what worries me a little bit. 

Cutencozy,

Yup I have two playpens for the smaller dogs as well as 4 small crates and an x pen. They are in the living room only (it's about a 18 by 15 foot space) (not all over the house as the Rottweilers have the rest of the house). I am in the living room all day normally either cleaning or working on our bussiness on the computer. When this happened Lacey was right behinde me by my foot as I was cleaning her crate. Then Bear came in and her running to Bear for some reason slipped my mind. I know it's my fault. I do however need to find a way to prevent this from happening again. We are thinking about just putting a dooor up in between the kitchen and living room. It will look funny but it might be the safest thing to do as I don't want to ever have this happen again.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Poor Lacey, I also feel so bad for you not being able to find a vet but you did







I hope everything turns out ok with her eye, she is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

as carefull as we all try to be accidents happen so dont beat yourself up, i hope for a speedy recovery, keep us updated


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Accidents do happen and when we feel were to blame it is even harder. I know first hand about that. I will be praying forr you. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> I hope Lacey gets to feeling better and don't have anything serious wrong with her...Don't beat yourself up over this, accidents happen you are not at fault it was just an accident...[/B]


I agree... she will need you to be positive... so shower her with love and she will mend... 








HUGS


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

No prob..Cindy..when you mentioned Cincinnati, I thought you were referring to a univ.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

You know that you have busteds your chops to make sure that all of your furbabies are always safe, don't be so hard on yourself. That's why they are called accidents because it was not done on purpose. Take that energy that you are using to beat yourself up with and send it towards Lacey...she will be fine and you are a great person. Take a moment and think about what you did. You searched and searched until you found a vet open to take care of her....pat yourself on the back!

Sending positive energies your way for Lacey!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Today After I ran some errands i started cleaning the dog play area and cages. While doing this I had the smaller dogs in the living room and took the bigger dogs outside. I didn't realize the backdoor was open and Bear came in the living room. I told him out and as he turned around to leave (not sure if he stepped on her or kicked her) I heard Lacey scream. Two seconds earlier she was right behinde me so I didn't even know she was around Bear. I ran over to her (she was walking afterwards) and checked her over. Her right eye was almost shut. I opened it and I saw red tissue. I put her in her crate while I put the others away and then went out the door and drove to my Vet. He was closed so I started driving to a couple others in town (I live in the country). After driving to six vets I finally found one that was open on a Tuesday. He took her in right away and checked her out. He said he doesn't feeling anything broken but her face is swollen along with her eye. He gave her some shots and a couple medicines to take at home. She goes back on Friday to check the swelling. If the swelling has gone done he will better be able to examine her for fractures, concussion, eye damage,etc. He said he has seen alot worse and though her eye looks bad he said He thinks she is really lucky and will be alright. She seemed really out of it (I thought she was dying in my lap while trying to find a Vet) until the Vet gave her a shot of an anti inflamatory and a pain shot. About ten minutes later she was back to sqirming in my arms like normal.
> 
> I feel like the worst person and I feel like I completely failed to keep her safe. I broke down and cried while trying to find a Vet. I thought she was dying and nobody had their Vet in on a Tuesday. My boyfriend called me to find out what was going on and he is the one that finally found a Vet open and stayed on the phone with me until we got there. I have been crying ever since it happened. Please keep Lacey is your thoughts and please add her to your prayers that she will not have any long term effects from this.[/B]


Cindy,

I am sorry Lacey is hurt







. Accidents do happen even when you mean well -- I know because it happened to us about 4 months ago. While walking Miko one morning, a large unleashed dog ran up to us and attacked Miko or rather he grabbed Miko by the skin on his upper back/lower neck area and shook him around.














We rushed Miko to a vet, I was crying and sobbing the whole time (and Miko was wimpering). He had to stay at the vet for a day and a night (he had some broken ribs and deep wounds). Thankfully, he healed up and is now doing completely fine. Our vets said that dog attacks occur fairly often and of course the victims are little dogs. Most of the time, according to the our vets, it is the dogs that live together that end up fighting (or hurting each other in some way).

I hope Lacey will be back to normal very soon







. You did all you could, don't blame yourself!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of Lacey's accident. Stop beating yourself up, and use that energy to finding her the best veterinarian possible. That will be the best thing possible you can do for Lacey at this point.
Prayers and thoughts are coming your way!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

oh gosh, I'm so worried about her after reading this. I hope everything turns out fine. I'm sure it will... hang in there!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Lacey. Please don't beat yourself up about it. As others have said it was an accident. It sounds to me like you took reasonable precautions, plus to took Lacey to a vet right away. Seems to me you are a responsible and caring dog mommy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## whitelightning (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I hope all is well with your baby and i will have her in my prayers. Just know that it isnt your fault and sometimes accidents happen, unfortunatly.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey accidents are bound to happen. I'll say some prayers for you and all of your babies today.

I just wanted to say that Chloe has cloudiness in both of her eyes. She's seen the vet a few times, had a few ointments and they have not changed. Basically I have been told that they are scratches on her eyes that will never go away. She's not blind, but in those areas that are scratched it's probably a little fuzzy - like having a smear on your glasses. She sees just fine though.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

here's a link to listing of veterinary Opthamalogists in Ohio

http://www.acvo.org/public/Publicdatabase.asp


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thoughts & prayers for little Lacey!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

Get well soon lacey


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

We will definitely keep Lacey in our prayers - so thankful you found a vet that was open! Please keep us posted and don't be so hard on yourself - accidents happen.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Cindy - we all know you are a great mom and none of think this is your fault. It sounds like little Lacey is a tuff cookie and she will respond to the care, love and prayers. I'm sending them for you and Lacey.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Certainly hope Lacey is feeling better. You can't beat yourself up about it. You have to stay positive for your wee little girl. Give her loves and hugs and go with what the Vet says for now. Just remember how much Lacey loves you. As Steve Moore over on that other site used to say all the time, "To err is human. To forgive is canine."

Samsonsmom


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

GET WELL SOON LACEY!!!!!









Poor little Lacey. I hope she feels better soon. Don't beat yourself up to much. Things happen so fast. That is why they are called accidents. The door closed on my dogs leg. I took her to an emergency vet on a Friday night. With those little chicken legs I thought it was broken. Everything turned out ok, but I was beside myself. I know how you feel. If it doesn't improve a specialist might be a good idea. Many years ago we took our dalmation to a orthopedic specialist. That turned out ok also. 
I posted a note on this web site. I felt a lot better just knowing things had happened to other people. and everything turned out fine. But at least I didn't feel like the worst person in the world.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

IAMMOMTOMISSY,

Thank you for the links. I found a couple doctors on there for OSU. I will be taking her there tomarrow as I want my dad to go with me and He said he could get tomarrow off to go with me. He's a little better at medical part of dogs than I am and understands alot more.


TTHANK YOU EVRYONE FOR YOUR PRAYERS...... LACEY IS BETTER TODAY





















. She's not healed completely but her eye looks alot better today. SHe is crying if you touch that side of her face like she was yesterday. Her pupil is 90 percent back to it's normal place in the eye though the whole pupil is cloudy still. I can also still she red all around her pupil as she moves the pupil. If I take my figer to that side of her face when I get close to her face she closed her eye. She is also crying at the top of her lungs to play with the other small dogs again (Her doctor wants her sperated from everyone until he gives the ok). I know everyones prayers helped her. I can't believe how much better her eye looks today.

I will keep everyone updated on her and will let everyone know what OSU and her Vet say. She'll go to OSU tomarrow and back to her Vet on Friday.

Again thank you for the prayers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm glad lacey is feeling better


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, I'm so happy Lacey is doing better today, what a good little girl


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Cindy. So glad to hear that she's improving and that you'll know more tomorrow. All the best.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Lacey is doing better!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Get well soon Lacey!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better today Lacey


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't forget to give us an update after Lacey's appt at OSU.
Hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is good news, I am so happy that Lacey is doing much better








Please keep us informed Cindy on her progress


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well OSU was basically a waste of time. They didn't even look at her. They said if she saw my regular Vet she was probably fine but I could set her up an appointment with one of their eye doctors but she wouldn't be able to be seen until mid June. 

So I called All About Animal Eye and told them what was going on with her and why I wanted a second opinion and they are going to see her at 10 o clock monday morning. It's 105.00 for an office Visit not including medications or any treatments. They said to bring all her medication she is on and they also need to know the shots given and after they examine her they will consult with the Vet she is seeing for the problem as to how to treat the problem. 

Her pupil is still foggy and their is nothing but blood behinde the pupil. She not crying when I put her eye ointment in anymore but she still fights me and winds up wearing some of the eye ointment on her fur. She has also decided that she really likes the cefa_ drops (an oral medicine).

She is so sick of having to stay in the playpen or xpen right now. When I put her in either she'll cry for about 20 minutes then usually settles down and goes to sleep. Last Night she was crying non stop so we put a TV right by the playpen and turned on newlyweds (lord help her) and she settled right down and went to sleep. She'll cry every once in awhile in her sleep so I know she is still in pain. 

So She will see the Vet that saw her on Tuesday, Tomarrow at 11 am and will go to All About Animal Eye on Monday.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I hope the poor baby is okay soon!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I hope the visit today didn't cost you anything other than your time. I'm sorry to hear that your baby is still hurting. Let us know how the next visit goes.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Cindy I'm just now reading this post. Poor little Lacey. My Lacey and I send you good wishes and a speedy recovery.

Keep us updated. 

I know I also tried the OSU vet school. Suppose to be great. What a waste of time that was. Instead my Lacey is being treated by a vet in Pittsburgh for her hind left knee. She has surgery scheduled for June 2, not looking forward to that drive home with her after surgery. We live east of Cleveland so it is about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update -- I've been worried about the little one -- and YOU. Take care and let us know how things progress.

All the best,


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

More prayers and good wishes coming your way from Sammie and Brutus. Hope she is all better soon. What a scare! Good wishes to all. You take care of yourself too. You can't be much help to her if you get under the weather. Kiss her for us.

Samsonsmom and Crew


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update...I really hope that the appointment you have set up for Monday gives you the results you need for Lacey to feel herself. 

Sometimes the medical profession is so brutal, but it is our job to keep trying to find a person who will be able to help...I am so glad that you have found that person. I pray that Lacey gets better every day until she is finally able to be out of the playpen and playing with her friends. I know how hard it must be to listen to her complaints when you know that it is the best thing for her. 

Keep us updated...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

We are all praying that she will be ok!









& please try not to be too hard on yourself, it could happen to any of us.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi and I are praying thay Lacey gets well soon!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think many University Hosps and even many specialists want a direct referral from the attending vet to go ahead with an exam. 
I'm glad you found a eye Dr that WILL see lacey and be sure all is going OK!
Praying they find she is healing normally and will be 100% back to herself very very soon!


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Lacey was seen by the guy that orginally took her problem. He said he is absoletly amazed and didn't expect it with the way she looked Tuesday but He said there is no Damage. The blood I am seeing is broken blood vessels. The doctor looked in her eye with some tool (don't know what it is called). He held her and she followed his finger with her hurt eye even. The other doctor there comfirmed that all he saw as well was broken blood vessels. They were able to touch her in the area that she screamed at before. They said I will see the blood in her eye for about 3 to 4 more weeks and then she should be completely healed. I am so excited. I told them I had her an appointment with an eye specialist and he knows the doctor really well and said he's really good but He really didn't think Lacey needed to go. If I wanted to take her just to feel better that was fine but he said she is fine. He said to make sure she finished her medicine all up though. He said he doesn't want her around any of the other dogs until she is 12 weeks of age to reduce the chance of reinjuring her eye. He said She could play with my Smallest Chihuahua if they are supervised but if they start getting rowdy then to seperate them. After doing some figures (I was counting how long we had until she was 12 weeks so she could start Obedience school) I figured she is only going to be 8 weeks old on Sunday not Nine weeks old this past Wednesday like the Breeder orginally told me. 

She also gained 2 ozs. He also agreed that she was really active and said "she'll be the one to turn your hair grey". The girls at the desk all held her as well and Lacey just ate that up. She even fell asleep in one the girls arms. She is going back in a month to check her eye again and to get some shots. 

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and prayers. It helped out so much and I think we were extremly lucky.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Lacey!







So glad to hear that she is doing so well. I'm sure the hardest part will be keeping her separated from the rest of the gang.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow....that is absolutey WONDERFUL news. I am so glad she is doing well and glad you did not have to involve the other doctor. 

Now, it seems that your little girl is going to have some fun keeping you on your toes keeping her away from your other fluffbutts....Good Luck with that. 

I bet she is just precious.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Tremendous news, Cindy! You have one tough little girl there and she's just proved that she's there to stay. You've also shown what a great mom you are. Way to go!

Break out the champagne! (Or Margarita's for Dede!)


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

So happy to hear Lacey is doing well

Amber


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow Cindy, you have been through alot. You said that Lacey doesn't like being in the playpen alone, maybe you could make her a small bed using a crate etc, and put a wind up alarm clock uner the blanket, and maybe a small stuffed animal. There is something about the ticking fof the clock that reminds them of their moms. She is so young she probaly misses her mom and litter mates. I am so glad she is doing better


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Lacey is doing better!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Great news. Sooo relieved for you and your baby girl.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you!! We are doing the Happy dance here!



> I'm sure the hardest part will be keeping her separated from the rest of the gang.[/B]


She in a playpen so it isn't exactly hard. The hard part is seeing her little paws up on the side of the playpen as she whines for her friends to come to her. She'll get really presistant about it. I let her see Bear as she has really been whinning for him. I kept her in my arms and she licked Bear's nose and he licked her face. They were happy with that and have settled down since. 



> Now, it seems that your little girl is going to have some fun keeping you on your toes keeping her away from your other fluffbutts[/B]


HAHA I was laughing at her with my Dad yesterday. She has my Dad wrapped around her paw. He played with her most of the afternoon. He kept trying to talk her into a nap as she would take off down his hallway to find something else to explore. By time I got home with her yesterday my Dad was calling me asking when I was going to bring his dog back down. He's also told me I have enough dogs and I should let her stay with him. He promises visits. lol I think he'd have to fight her Dad for her.



> I am so glad she is doing well and glad you did not have to involve the other doctor.[/B]


We aren't completly ruling out he other doctor. Dan called and spoke with him and if the blood in her eye doesn't keep becoming less and less We will take her to see him. Hopefully in three or four weeks there will be no blood and by then she'll be old enough to be reintroduced to the other litttle dogs. 



> You have one tough little girl there and she's just proved that she's there to stay.[/B]


The doctor said she was built really stocky for a Maltese. She is the most fearless dog I think I have ever had. She is afraid of nothing. A couple days before this happened I was sweeping up dog food with a portable dirt devil. While the other three dogs were sitting on the couch scared the sweeper was going to get them she was attacking the hose and trying to follow the sound the dog food in the hose. I haven't found one thing yet that she is scared of, she checks everything out with confidence. 



> Wow Cindy, you have been through alot. You said that Lacey doesn't like being in the playpen alone, maybe you could make her a small bed using a crate etc, and put a wind up alarm clock uner the blanket, and maybe a small stuffed animal. There is something about the ticking fof the clock that reminds them of their moms. She is so young she probaly misses her mom and litter mates. I am so glad she is doing better[/B]


We use a crate and a playpen all though we have been using the playpen more as we are scared she is going to injury her legs if she gets the stuck in between the bars of the crate. She's is really jumpy and gets her legs in between the bars alot. She seems to be doing pretty good at night in the playpen as long as there is a DVD on. She only woke me up once last night and that was to clean up poo in the playpen. As soon as I put down new pads and fluffed her blankets she went back to sleep. I put potty pads on the entire bottom of the playpen, put blankets on one end with a bowl of food and a bowl of water. She has enough room to go to the bathroom and enough room to play with the five toys I have in the playpen for her. Daisy's crate is also right next to her playpen and that has seemed to help as well (for both of them). I thought about putting her in my bed but Daphne (my other Rottweiler) sleeps on my bed so I thought it would be better for Lacey to be in the living room.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Cindy, I am so glad it turned out this way. Please post pics of the little princess!!!


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's some pictures of Lacey from the Post pictures forum. I plan to get the girls outside tomarrow and get some pictures of them as Daisy is getting a haircut tomarrow.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11561

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11511


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad to hear that Lacey is on the mend!


----------

